# Scope Mounting a Remington 700 BDL



## rdecristo (Aug 9, 2009)

I just purchased a Remington 700 BDL and a Nikon ProStaff 3-9x40 scope. When I tried to mount the scope, I noticed that the iron sites were so close that I was not able to either put on the lens protectors. I was wondering if any other BDL owners experienced this and what are some suggestions on how to correct this. I guess in the end I dont have to put on the from scope cover, but that isn't ideal.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Take the rear sight off. Should be just a screw or two. If you don't feel comfortable doing it, take it to a smith and ask him to remove it.

huntin1


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree take the sight off, what ya need it for with a scope any way?
I do suggest you buy some plug screws to fill the holes with though. You get them at a gun shop and they don't cost much but keep water and dirt out.

 Al


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The scope base fill screws on the 700 work perfectly as fill screws when the iron sights are removed...


----------

